# intro 1 more time



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for the welcome. i bet i missed alot of stuff happening here. i can't wait for this winter and some of the pictures you'll post. hopefully, i'll be able to do the same. anyways, yea i'll pm him to see where he's at. thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

hey what's going on Carm, yea that sounds awesome. shoot me a pm with the details or a link to the post and i'll check it out. oh and sorry to hear about ur hat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey what going on? 

Welcome back, although I don't think I meet you before :laugh::laugh:

So yeah like Wolfie said, I am big into wakeboarding and I am always looking for new people to come join me.


Where in Florida are you at?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks for the welcome. no we haven't actually met. only traded posts. anyways, i'm in daytona beach, where do u go wake boarding?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

aka22 said:


> thanks for the welcome. no we haven't actually met. only traded posts. anyways, i'm in daytona beach, where do u go wake boarding?


Ft.lauderdale in a cable park, Ski Rixen Deerfield Beach, FL - Cable Skiing and Wake Boarding. if you got in the wakeboard section of the forum, I have posted some pictures and vids.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

checked out the site. looks pretty cool. i've never wakeboarded before so i don't have equipment but i saw that you can rent. hmm... i might have to make a drive down there one of these weekends.


----------

